# How can I make a website where one can register and log in ect.?



## turnerfam447 (Jun 3, 2007)

I want to make a website where people can sign in and register but I don't know what website to go to or how to do it...


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow. What a question.

It all depends on what you want to do with the website.

Is it going to be a community site, a shop, perhaps a general chat site.

There are literally thousands of free scripts out there that will let you allow visitors log in and become members etc. It all depends on what sort of content you want to put in your site.

I think that as an all round site, you would want to look at a Content Management System. There are heaps of very good CMS scripts out there, and everyone has their favourites. All of them have some failings, it depends on what you are looking for and the level of support you can get when you are in trouble. Such names as Joomla, Mambo, PHP Fusion, PHP Nuke, to name a few. All have a great folowing and an excellent community.

Let us know what your intentions are for your site, what you want to use it for, and I am sure that there will be plenty of quality suggestions forthcoming.

Soon.

Deep.


----------



## crow.rum936 (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah, i've been looking for a site like that too, but i want it for means of entertainment. Its cause im starting a Youtube user but i wnat to make a site for it, but i also want people to register and become members so we can email them latest things and random stuff. so please, i seriously need this, the website program has to be free too by the way... i dont want to pay ANYTHING, and i dont want to give credit card or personal information to join and make a website. PLEASE REPLY SOON, I REALLY NEED THIS INFORMATION ASAP!!!


----------



## brez (Aug 19, 2007)

There literally thousands of those type of sites that supply you with CMS scripts!

Look for those that are advertised with PHP scripts.

I could mention about 50 just from my memory, i could even recommend the best (IMO).

But that would be advertising them, and unfair to others.

I will give recommendations in a PM.


----------

